

Steve Jobs wanted to 'further lock customers' into Apple's 'ecosystem' - chestnut-tree
http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/steve-jobs-wanted-to-further-lock-customers-into-apples-ecosystem/

======
greatdox
All the more reason to Boycott Apple!

